# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Đất nước cổ tích Amsterdam Hà Lan dưới ống kính - Amsterdam Hà Lan

## lehniemtin

*Dưới đây, chúng tôi sẽ liệt kê 10 điều ngạc nhiên đầy thú vị dành cho những ai đã, đang và sẽ đi du lịch Hà Lan.* 

*1. Xe đạp*


Ở Hà Lan xe đạp là phương tiện đi lại gần như là chủ yếu của người dân. Từ trẻ em đến người lớn đều sử dụng xe đạp để đi ngoài đường. Làn đường dành cho xe đạp rất thoải mái. Ngoài tác dụng bảo vệ môi trường, đi xe đạp còn đem đến cho các bạn một sức khỏe dẻo dai. Hãy dùng xe đạp để khám phá Amsterdam khi bạn đến đây nhé.

*2. Xe ô tô dành chỉ dành cho 1 người.*


Nhỏ, và khá tiện lợi cho việc di chuyển trong thành phố. Điều đặc biệt là xe chỉ dành cho 01 người và những người điều khiển xe này đều không cần đến giấy phép lái xe

*3. Những chú vịt*


Đến Amsterdam bạn nhớ đừng bỏ qua những đàn vịt trắng như tuyết bơi lội tung tăng trên các mặt hồ. Trông chúng thật sự đáng yêu và đầy lãng mạn

*4. "Áo" che yên xe đạp*


Khi bạn để xe đạp ở ngoài trời, có thể mưa hoặc sương sẽ làm ẩm ướt chiếc yên xe của bạn. Vì thế, bạn sẽ thấy ngoài đường phố các "áo" che dành cho yên xe được bán rất nhiều. Bạn sẽ tha hồ lựa chọn một chiếc "áo" sặc sỡ và cực kỳ "kute" dành cho yên xe.

*5. Cối xay gió*


Bên trong những cối xay gió cũ không chỉ nghiền bột mà nó còn được dùng để nghiền cả sơn và làm bơ ép.

*6. Những chai nước giải khát*

Chắc chắn không ở đâu những chai nước quả giải khát lại có thể đáng yêu như ở Amsterdam. Tất cả chúng đều được đội lên những chiếc mỹ nhỏ nhắn và xinh đẹp.

*7. Những ổ khóa*

Tại một số địa điểm vui chơi, có thể bạn sẽ bị mất đồ. Vì vậy ở đây đã được trang bị những ổ khóa dành cho bạn và bạn có thể sử dụng nó

*8. Bánh mỳ đen làm từ lúa mạch*


Bánh mỳ đen làm từ lúa mạch kết hợp với nho khô, hồ trăn và cả ngũ cốc sẽ là món tuyệt vời khi bạn thưởng thức chúng khi ở Amsterdam.

*9. Booking phòng nghỉ*

Mọi khách sạn ở Amsterdam đều có trong danh bạ của booking.com- trang web đặt phòng trực tuyến nổi tiếng. Hãy nhớ sử dụng nó trước khi bạn đến đây

*10. Khu vui chơi dành cho người lớn.*

_Điều thú vị ở Amsterdam đó là có cả những khu vui ngoài trời dành riêng cho cả người lớn._

----------


## civn2011

Nơi đây có nhiều điều thú vị quá!  :dance: 

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Ho Chi Minh*

----------

